# Farewell Custard!



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi guy's just wanted to let you know that i had to have my beardie custard put to sleep today. Gone but not forgotten! R.I.P. Custard.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

R.I.P!
Ben


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww R.I.P


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

my thoughts are wiht you - its horrible losing a pet. RIP.


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank's for the reply's guy's. Her egg's are due to hatch in about 6 week's so i am hoping to keep one of them in her memory, she was a beautiful yellow colour and would eat from my hand.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww call one of the hatclings cream


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh huni i am so sorry to hear of your loss, r.i.p Custard.


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

titch said:


> Thank's for the reply's guy's. Her egg's are due to hatch in about 6 week's so i am hoping to keep one of them in her memory, she was a beautiful yellow colour and would eat from my hand.


Hey Titch, so sorry to hear about Custard babes, good luck with the eggs, keep us updated xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

what was up with her titch? sorry to hear about your loss, r.i.p little one
cat and cel x


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> what was up with her titch? sorry to hear about your loss, r.i.p little one
> cat and cel x


She was in the middle of laying a third clutch of egg's which didn't look good to be honest and after a couple of them she had a prolapse and stopped laying. I left her in peace for a few hour's but it didn't help, i then took her to the vet's to see what could be done, the vet made a few phone call's and told me that they would have to open her up to remove the remaining egg's then stitch her back up, next was to put the prolapse back and put a stitch in that, they did say there was a risk of infection and also the prolapse happening again. So i came to the very sad decision of having her put to sleep cos although i love my dragon's dearly i couldn't have put her through this just to prolong her life for a little longer just to make me happy.


----------

